# Governor Granholm Signs Important Pro-Gun Package!



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

NRA email:

Michigan: Governor Signs Important Pro-Gun Package! 

Friday, July 11, 2008 

On Thursday July 10, Governor Jennifer Granholm (D) signed into law the Post-Purchase "Safety Inspection" Repeal Package. 

These important bills, Senate Bill 370 and House Bills 4490 and 4491, will remove the cumbersome post-purchase safety inspection on handguns and will go into immediate effect. The requirement of a safety inspection was a burdensome waste of time for law-abiding gun owners and these bills will address that inconvenience. 

Thank you to all NRA members who answered the call to help enact this legislation. Without you, this victory would not have been possible.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

awesome


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

but you still have to take it down to register it right?


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

duckhunter382 said:


> but you still have to take it down to register it right?


I believe it still has to be registered, but not the dumb after-purchase inspection at the police department. This has been in the works for a while. As much as I like giving Granholm crap, she has done a few good things for us sportsmen.


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

QuakrTrakr said:


> I believe it still has to be registered, but not the dumb after-purchase inspection at the police department.


Great news!

I don't completely understand though. I thought the "inspection" was the registration. So do you still take it to the sheriff and get the little green card. If so what has changed?


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

yoopertoo said:


> Great news!
> 
> I don't completely understand though. I thought the "inspection" was the registration. So do you still take it to the sheriff and get the little green card. If so what has changed?


 I was under the impression that after registration, you had to take the gun down to the police dept to be "safety inspected" to make sure the gun would work properly. It was a very old law that was repealed. Not so much for gun owners, but to save tax payers money by taking an unneeded step out of the process.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

QuakrTrakr said:


> I was under the impression that after registration, you had to take the gun down to the police dept to be "safety inspected" to make sure the gun would work properly. It was a very old law that was repealed. Not so much for gun owners, but to save tax payers money by taking an unneeded step out of the process.


The safety inspection and registration took place at the same time. The little green card was your proof of registration and safety inspection.

At the PD that I work for the ladies in records type up the registration paperwork and hand the gun to one of us to look at for the "inspection." There is no set procedure to the inspection (that I know of) but when I do them I confirm the serial numbers match on the gun and what is on the paperwork and also the owners name/info is correct. 

I then rack the slide/cycle the trigger etc, check the safety and function and give it back to the ladies in records to return to the owner. Only once did I "fail" a gun on an inspection and that was because there was no serial number visable (and I wasnot gonna take a screw driver to the gun to start looking for it) on the gun to compare to the serial number on the paperwork. I have done probably 150 of these in the past 13 years. 

The inspection is kind of a joke, but you gotta go register the gun anyways, so as long as that did not get repealed, you are still making a trip and not really gonna save any time (the paperwork is what takes the time to do, not the inspection).

J-


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

jjc155 said:


> The safety inspection and registration took place at the same time. The little green card was your proof of registration and safety inspection.
> 
> At the PD that I work for the ladies in records type up the registration paperwork and hand the gun to one of us to look at for the "inspection." There is no set procedure to the inspection (that I know of) but when I do them I confirm the serial numbers match on the gun and what is on the paperwork and also the owners name/info is correct.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification jjc. I personally don't own a handgun, but many of my friends and family do. I'm more of a long range rifle guy. 
So basically, she just repealed a bs law that really didn't do much of anything anyways.........


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Found on Michiganvotes.org


> Passed in the Senate (34 to 3) on June 27, 2008, to repeal the law that requires a person who acquires a pistol to present it to the local law enforcement agency for a &#8220;safety inspection." A person would still be required to obtain a license to acquire a pistol, and would have to send completed copies of the pistol sales record to the local police or sheriff, with violations subject to a $250 civil fine. These agencies would have enter the data into a State Police database, or send them to the State Police to be entered.


I'll do some more digging tomorrow when I have more time but it looks like a duplicate of your sales documentation (whether that be a new purchase permit filled out by an FFL or other documentation) can be mailed to your local Police department.

Since your local PD checks your background/record at the time of issuing a permit, there is no real need to follow up with a safety inspection. They'll get the serial number when you send the paperwork in after the purchase. 

How many police are qualified to inspect a firearm to assure that it functions properly anyway? One would have to know the details of just about every type of handgun available as well as being versed in metallurgy. My last "safety inspection" took less than five minutes. Hardly enough time to tear the gun down, check tolerances, look for metal fatigue or other damage to critical parts and reassemble. 

As for taking an unneeded step out of the process, no such luck. record keeping will still have to happen. The only difference is, the local PD will enter the serial number from your paperwork instead of the gun itself. If anything, it will allow them to enter the information all at once instead of individually as owners bring their guns in.

Chris

EDIT:
no offence jjc. I was typing as you posted. My comment regarding police being unqualified was not a dig at the LEO's. Just trying to clarify that safety goes beyond a quick visual inspection. Some of the older firearms out there can be dangerous but not show it until fired.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Rupestris said:


> EDIT:
> no offence jjc. I was typing as you posted. My comment regarding police being unqualified was not a dig at the LEO's. Just trying to clarify that safety goes beyond a quick visual inspection. Some of the older firearms out there can be dangerous but not show it until fired.


No offense taken. Most are not qualified to inspect the gun past a function test (unless the gun is the one u carry on duty, we carry Glocks, so those always get broken down pretty good). There is no set standard for what was supposed to occur during the safety inspection. It should have been called a serial number inspection as that is really all that takes place. I totally agree that an older weapon can be unsafe but look fine. I always thought that the inspection was kind of a liability to the Dept and the officer doing it. We had to sign off on the registration/safety card when we were done.

J-


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

This doesn't take effect for 180 days after signing.

There will be "NEW" forms for purchase. Both the "purchase permit" and the RI-60 will now have 4 parts to the form. The buy and seller each keep a copy. The other two are mailed or hand carried to the issueing police dept. No longer a need to take thhe gun in for "inspection".


----------



## Joe Boleo (Jun 3, 2007)

I have not read the legislation, but have a question. If I move to Michigan from out-of-state, do I have to do anything with my handgun collection? These were all registered at time of purchase and underwent the background checks and the Federal Form 4473s in another state. Thanks for your comments. Take care...
Joe


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Joe Boleo said:


> I have not read the legislation, but have a question. If I move to Michigan from out-of-state, do I have to do anything with my handgun collection?
> Joe


Yes, you will have to register them in Michigan. This bill changes the steps that you will take.
-----------------
from MSP web site: 

Q: I have just moved to Michigan from another state. How much time do I have to register my pistols? 

A: MCL 28.422 & MCL 28.429 Upon establishing legal residency, you should immediately contact your local law enforcement agency, pass the basic safety questionnaire, and complete both a License to Purchase and Safety Inspection Certificate. 

Link -about 1/2 way down the page : 
: http://www.michigan.gov/msp/0,1607,7-123-1591_3503_4654-10953--,00.html


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Still, it doesn't go far enough, you shouldn't have to register them period, when will the libs get it thru their thick skulls. This is one of the primary reasons I left Michigan, they have no business know what firearms I own. JMHO, Les


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Violator22 said:


> ........ when will the libs get it thru their thick skulls. Les


 
When people quit voting them into office.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

tallbear said:


> When people quit voting them into office.


 exactly.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

duckhunter382 said:


> but you still have to take it down to register it right?


Yup.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

QuakrTrakr said:


> I believe it still has to be registered, but not the dumb after-purchase inspection at the police department.


Its the same thing in Washtenaw county and will still be in effect.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

yoopertoo said:


> I don't completely understand though. I thought the "inspection" was the registration. So do you still take it to the sheriff and get the little green card. If so what has changed?


Nothing has changed, according to the Washtenaw county sheriff department. 
Oopps, wait...the only thing that will change is the title of the green card.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Ok, as you can see from the posts above, I was trying to get a little info on the matter. 

I took two handguns in today to get that stupid safety inspection/registration done. I joked with the sheriff front desk clerk in Washtenaw county that she won't be as busy after this package goes in effect. She said that nothing is gonna change except for the title on the green card that you get. You will still be required to come in to have it registered. I told her that I read that all you have to do is send in the copy of the purchase to the sheriff department for the registeration. She said that she was informed by the department that you will still be required to come in. 

So, IMHO, this "pro-gun package" by Granholm was a WASTE of government time and its a BS law. :rant:


----------

